
Show HN: Tic Tac Toe – Creating Unbeatable AI - gsurma
https://towardsdatascience.com/tic-tac-toe-creating-unbeatable-ai-with-minimax-algorithm-8af9e52c1e7d
======
anonfunction
Great read, and really impressive!

Sorry to distract but the medium paywall can't be dismissed now? I had to open
an incognito window to read your article. Might want to think about moving to
another blogging platform.

